# Horse playing with tongue?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Probably nothing wrong, but can you get video? Just sounds really funny.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Haha, when I get a video you bet it will be up here. He did it a couple times while I was out there, so I bet I'll get it on film sometime.  It was pretty funny after I got past the initial 'what the hell is he doing' thoughts.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

A mare in my barn does that - she sticks it out the side of her mouth and kind of "chews" on it and tosses her head. For her it is just a thing she does out of boredom. Probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

My mare Bonita does it all the time  She seems to be sucking on it... She does it when she's bored, or after treats. I think she's trying to suck all the flavor  She's done it all her life, and I've had her teeth checked with no problems, so I think horses do it just for fun! Here's proof:


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I've got too mares (mother/daughter) that lob their tongues out the side of their mouths and chew or flick them around.

I have a gelding that will stick his tongue out the front between his front teeth in hopes you will grab it and play with it.

Dalemma


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, he is doing a lot with his tongue lately- I discovered he has been licking the corral panels. Not cribbing or biting them, just casually licking them up and down. Such an odd boy!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

He might be lacking some minerals if he is licking. He may also have something stuck in his mouth, like a stick or something he is trying to dislodge


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Reeco flaps his lips and pulls his top lip up, as though he is trying to talk! he does this when he is excited.

Harry sticks his toungue out at people.

Danny flaps his bottom lip when he is bored.

They are just amusing themselves!


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Bonita also parts her lips just enough to rest her teeth on the panels, and then moves her head from side to side scraping the panels with her teeth. It's SO random! But she acts like she's really content when she does it


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahahaha,I think it's the greatest thing!

Piaffe's pony Mijokai plays with his tongue when he eats something good or gets excited..he also crosses his legs. It's a sight I can never forget. He was doing it last night and I just watched him being a dork.


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

I knew a horse once that constantly played with his tongue, vet even said it was too big for his mouth hahaha 
I wouldnt be too worried about it, usually it is just a way for them to amuse themselves. 

side note:not a problem as long as when you ride they are paying attention to you and not their own tongue


----------

